# Ein Bild in einem Applet anzeigen?



## frager (20. Dez 2005)

hallo, ich versuche gerade, ein bild per html code in einem jeditorpane anzuzeigen. vorher setze ich den contenttype auf text/html und zeige das bild per absolutem pfad an. das klappt auch, solnage ich das nicht in einem anderen fenster versuche. sobald ich nämlich jetzt per knopfdruck ein fenster öffne (ein neues jframe) und dort ein bild anzeigen möchte, bekomme ich ein access denied? warum geht es in dem einem jeditorpane und in dem anderen nicht?

viele grüße und vielen dank


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Dez 2005)

Was willst du eigentlich schreiben?


----------



## frager (20. Dez 2005)

wie jetzt? ich mchte wissen, ob es sein kann, dass man in einem applet wegen des sandbox systems nur bilder anzeigen kann, wenn diese von der startklasse aus geladen werden. denn jedesmal, wenn ich das von einer anderen klasse aus, welche von der startklasse geladen wurde versuche, bekomme ich eben access denied beim zugriff auf das bild.
gruß


----------

